# What have had or seen go wrong wih your dawgs



## Spotted Owl (Jan 8, 2015)

I have no idea how I did this. I will tell you though the dogs on a 66 when done just right will go right thru your thumb nail. Then either when you jump and pull, or you try to lift the saw most of your nail separates from that nice soft tender meaty stuff under the nail.

I have seen a guy trip and fall packing his saw, drove the dogs right into the back of his neck. A guy was dug in deep on a long cut, things split quick and he couldn't get the saw loose. One dog when this way and the other that, with parts attached to each. Forget the countless, number of jugs, cans, bottles, or anything else that can be punctured. 

I think I saw that North had a saw on the seat next to him to keep company, wonder how them seats hold up?

Anyone else have saw dog stories? There's got to be something out there?



Owl


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a couple of small scars on my neck from the dogs. I dropped a can of black spray paint on my 660 a few years ago. It still has paint specs. Yep I have punctured a few things in the back of the truck too.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 8, 2015)

Its a ford, seats are fine, except for a little bar oil...

The dogs really like skidder tires though... probably should have secured it a bit better, but out popped the 461 stabbed the dogs into the side wall, destroyed a bar, saw still runs.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 9, 2015)

oddly enough i have never been injured by the dawgs.........crap it will prolly happen tomorrow lol.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 9, 2015)

I dug mine into my leg just above my knee two years ago. Scar is still there. My forester told me he heard of a guy dieing when packing his saw on his shoulder. He tripped and fell and poked em thru the front of his neck. He also told me he knows a guy who cuts with football shoulder pads.


----------



## slowp (Jan 9, 2015)

You know, you caannn make slip on guards out of foam padding. It only takes a second to slip it on, and if you make it big enough, and of a bright enough color, it is a hard thing to lose. You can use it for kneeling on while doing saw maintenance or praying, or sitting on. You could even make a fancy one using a pad and glue on Velcro except I'm not too sure on the durability of glue on Velcro.

Here's my simple pad made from a blue foam sleeping pad (Walmart sporting goods dept.) . I can also pack my saw on either shoulder using this. It passes muster for doing official trail work, although you'd have to flare your design more to fit over the dawgs--not to be confused with the brown dog.


----------



## SliverPicker (Jan 9, 2015)

I've made superficial punture wounds in the back of my neck on a few occasions and caused more torn gloves and pants legs than I care to admit to.


----------



## BeatCJ (Jan 9, 2015)

That cover is pretty slick. The local Ace has all flavors of duct tape, Zebra, floral, colors, even scents. I've always used discarded Fire hose, but the synthetic lined stuff doesn't stay on real well. I have a cheap sleeping mat I got from the Table Mountain Fire, alfalfa stubble was coming through our tent bottoms.


----------



## slowp (Jan 9, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> That cover is pretty slick. The local Ace has all flavors of duct tape, Zebra, floral, colors, even scents. I've always used discarded Fire hose, but the synthetic lined stuff doesn't stay on real well. I have a cheap sleeping mat I got from the Table Mountain Fire, alfalfa stubble was coming through our tent bottoms.



If those are the gray colored ones, I would use really bright duck tape. Things are so easy to lose in the woods.


----------



## BeatCJ (Jan 9, 2015)

You bet. I was thinking pink Hibiscus tape. It would be way better than the stock Stihl covers on our saws at work.

That way the crews on other trucks would be making sure they didn't get left behind, too.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 9, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> That cover is pretty slick. The local Ace has all flavors of duct tape, Zebra, floral, colors, even scents. I've always used discarded Fire hose, but the synthetic lined stuff doesn't stay on real well. I have a cheap sleeping mat I got from the Table Mountain Fire, alfalfa stubble was coming through our tent bottoms.



Scented duct tape? Really? What scents? This could get interesting.


----------



## Joe46 (Jan 9, 2015)

2100 Dawgs into my thigh. Just the usual.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 9, 2015)

Dawg damage? To the body? Not much. A couple of scrapes and pokes, mostly when getting the saw off of my shoulder. Some rain coat damage, maybe a couple of scrapes on my chaps, that's about it.
Dawg damage to other things? That's a big list.
I saw a can of yellow log marking paint get thrown into the back of the crummy...thrown very hard because it wasn't working right and the chaser was mad and the Forester was there so he couldn't toss it the slash pile... and spear itself on a dawg. There was still quite a bit of paint in the can. We made the thrower promise not to do that any more.


----------



## BeatCJ (Jan 9, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Scented duct tape? Really? What scents? This could get interesting.


Yeah...

She said she was walking down one of the aisles, smelled it and couldn't figure out where it was coming from. Seems like it was something flowery, but I know there were several.

Edit: Cupcake, Lemon, Orange Cream, Mint, Grape, Bubble Gum

http://www.duckbrand.com/products/duck-tape/duck-tape-scents/1816?swatch=true

Edit II:
I Absolutely Love it when a paint can gets popped, had one get poked in teh back of our survey crew rig, it did the flying jumping jack thing. Slammed the door shut, so it didn't come out and spray all of us standing there. We waited until we heard the whirling dervish quit hissing, then opened it up and looked. Nothing was hurt, theodolite was still in it's box!


----------



## joesawer (Jan 9, 2015)

I had a big spring pole launch a 394 into me at wot. Fortunately the chain brake worked and a couple cutters cut some curly cues out of my scalp. The impact knocked me back about ten feet. Not much damage but the dogs stabbed into my shoulder and it still hurts sometimes.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 9, 2015)

why is it always the new jug of bar oil?, not the half empty or the completely empty one? Or for that matter the full jug of delo vs the half full ?


----------



## bnmc98 (Jan 9, 2015)

gas cans, from in the back of the pick up, and pant legs.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 9, 2015)

oil jugs yes.......i did once melt a new fleece jacket with the muffler.........to short a bar lol.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 9, 2015)

Poked myself last year with 460 western style felling spikes. Went through my chaps, jeans, long johns and about 1" into my leg.... tripped while walking with the saw.

I took those spikes off and put normal ones after that. They were too big.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 10, 2015)

Passenger's seat in my truck at work is pretty torn up from parking the saw there. I don't do that often but it doesn't take much. Also, I've lost bar oil a few times from the way stuff rolls around in the boxes. Seems to me oil jugs are especially good at finding dawgs. Perhaps this is a new kind of metal detector.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 10, 2015)

Never been bitten by any of my dawgs myself. I was using a stock 361 last week bucking up some huge maple rounds and wished I had the big dawg kit on it. I kept rubbing the muffler and wanting something more to lever off of. I cut faster when I am dawged into the wood. I switched to my 441 with the large dawg kit, and that worked much better.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 10, 2015)

maybe I'm crazy but my saws go in the bed of the truck. Just don't do like Carl (business partner) did last week and dump out the logs with the saw still in there. Broken brake handle number 3 I think this year.


----------



## BeatCJ (Jan 10, 2015)

Oil Jugs. Delo used to come in better gallon jugs that would take a decent hit and not get punctured. We used to use those as fuel cans. Mostly a block shape, with the neck added to the corner. Gone in pursuit of profit margins, I suppose.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 10, 2015)

I sorta remember poking my leg a couple times? Never anything real serious so I don't really remember the little stuff... (if it needs less then 1-2 stitches I've probably forgotten where the scar came from)


----------



## M_S_S (Jan 11, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> I sorta remember poking my leg a couple times? Never anything real serious so I don't really remember the little stuff... (if it needs less then 1-2 stitches I've probably forgotten where the scar came from)


If it only needs 1 or 2 stiches you can do it with Krazy Glue and it is a hell of a lot cheaper lol. ED


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 11, 2015)

M_S_S said:


> If it only needs 1 or 2 stiches you can do it with Krazy Glue and it is a hell of a lot cheaper lol. ED


Northy's fairly large. He's typically sutured with 1/2" cable.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 11, 2015)

Surprisingly, not too much damage from these dawgs. But I swear they make poops the size of a wonder bread loaf


----------



## Gologit (Jan 11, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Northy's fairly large. He's typically sutured with 1/2" cable.


 And a marlinspike.


----------



## M_S_S (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah maybe Krazy Glue wouldn't work. Might take a whole tube lol. Ed


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 11, 2015)

I have been stabbed with a marlin spike... way more painful then a falling dog... still self inflicted though.


----------



## SliverPicker (Jan 12, 2015)

Super glue has saved me literally $1000's over the years. Only mill owners and trust funders can afford to go to the doctor.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 12, 2015)

I pinched my hand putting a shaft in the PTO last summer. It hurt. I cried a bit, but kept at it. Looked down a minute later and had blood welling out of the top of my glove. Took a bunch of superglue over several days to keep it shut, but fine now. My kids get the full treatment tho


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 12, 2015)

Sweet I got one that matches that, probably from about the same age too.


----------



## imagineero (Jan 18, 2015)

I always sharpen in a vice, and on more than one occasion the file has skidded off the cutter and ended up opening a finger up to the bone while doing the right cutters. Have done the same thing on the right cutters and punched the dawgs, full force. Gone into the webbing between my fingers and out the other side, into a vein on the top of my hand, and, worst one - punched fully in the centre of the knuckle of my middle finger, actually fracturing the kunckle :-(

I wear welding gloves when sharpening now. I usually have to do 6-12 saws a day, and it's only a matter of time before you skid off after sharpening a few miles of chain. Especially if you sharpen in a vice with a fresh file and push as hard as you can. Especially if you sharpen at the end of the day and it's been a long day, you're fatigued, not on your A game.


----------



## BeatCJ (Jan 18, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> My kids get the full treatment tho


I bet he's fine by now?

I can part both my eyebrows, split one open on a sharp edged brick wall, 6 stitches, the other one was a dog bite. She didn't mean it, she was snapping at a honeybee that landed there. 7 stitches in that one.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 18, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> I bet he's fine by now?
> 
> I can part both my eyebrows, split one open on a sharp edged brick wall, 6 stitches, the other one was a dog bite. She didn't mean it, she was snapping at a honeybee that landed there. 7 stitches in that one.


Can't see his scar now. The guy who sutured him is tremendously afraid of the lil' boys momma tho


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 18, 2015)

Got thirteen on mine, still have a scar but ya can't see it on account of the overly thick eyebrow hairs, not quite a true unibrow beings theres a gap in the middle... think I was 2 or so, still sucking on a bottle... vaguely remember messing with the stitches, but not much else.


----------



## 4x4American (Jan 21, 2015)

I've punctured many liquid holding jugs with my dawgs, and I've ripped seats in chevys and dodges with my dawgs. 

Oh and one time I made holes in a tree with them too


----------



## Gologit (Jan 21, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> My kids get the full treatment tho
> View attachment 393996




Nice work.


----------

